# Time Needed for Tegus



## Poisonchocolate (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello, everybody!

I've loved reptiles for years and have always wanted to own a big monitor or iguana or something since I was a small child. I recently have decided that I should just finally go ahead and do it. I've decided through a lot of research that I would really love to have a tegu and I have the ability/dedication to actually take care of it.

However, the problem here is that I am a highschool student. I really want to buy a tegu as a baby and interact with it frequently but obviously school is a big obstruction! I could certainly do a couple of hours each day but 6.5 everyday would just be the tegu sitting completely alone in his cage! So I guess my question is whether this is really any problem at all and whether it makes it more difficult to bond with the tegu.

A related question is what time of year to buy. I have heard that babies are best bought in spring because they are usually hatched then. But, as I said earlier, I want to really have time to interact with it when it's young-- so I thought purchasing at the beginning of the summer could be a better choice. Are baby tegus even available at that time of year?

Sorry if it's a bit long but I just really would like to make this work. Thanks!


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 9, 2016)

Did you thinks about a Savannah monitor?

If you could spend weekends on the tegu, I would make it easier.
If you can be with it for an hour a day total, you should be fine at any time, although summer might be better so you can take the tegu outside (if possible) and allow it to experience natural sunlight at a young age


----------



## Poisonchocolate (Jan 9, 2016)

Ive looked into Savannah monitors as well. I feel like I would prefer a tegu but I would also enjoy a monitor. I can definitely spend weekends with it and an hour a day wouldn't be a problem. I also luckily live in a pretty hot and VERY humid place, so taking it outside in the summer would be no problem.

But is it easy to find baby tegus to purchase in the summer? I obviously have no experience with that.


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 9, 2016)

They are much easier in mid spring, but you do see them most of the summer


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 9, 2016)

Do you go to reptile expos?


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 9, 2016)

At the Hamburg expo, you can pick up a baby Savannah for $10, or a baby argentine bw (8-10") for $199 or so


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 9, 2016)

I definitely do not recommend columbians to a first time tegu owner


----------



## Poisonchocolate (Jan 9, 2016)

I have not been to a reptile expo before but that's an option. I think I would most like a red Argentine. Maybe it would be possible to try to get one right on spring break to have the first week free. I'll see.


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck, and you can always order from underground reptiles


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 9, 2016)

You can turn on a notification for when the tegu you want is back in stock


----------



## snibborsirk (Jan 10, 2016)

An hour a day should be plenty to bond with a tegu. Of course each one is a little different but I'm lucky to get 30 min with my two every couple of days and they seem to like/tolerate me just fine. It helps if you can even just hang out in the room with them in sight so they can get used to you being around. Keep them fed and spend a little time with them and tegus tend to tame well. 

If you're looking for a red now, Snakes at Sunset just got some young farm raised ones in. 

http://www.snakesatsunset.com/argentine-red-tegu-for-sale-tupinambis-rufescens/


----------



## Poisonchocolate (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll be going to the Expo nearby next weekend. Unfortunately, now isnt the right time for me to get one (I will probably get one in the spring) but I thought it would be good to talk to vendors and possibly owners, and also just interesting to look at all the other reptiles!

The only other thing like this I've been at is the Cape Fear Serpentarium which was very cool but it was mostly snakes, quite a bit smaller, and was a long time ago. Excited to be going to the Expo!


----------



## Jessicak (Jan 21, 2016)

I bought my argentine at an expo for $240 but they sell at Undeground Reptiles for a lot less. I bought mine in September and shortly after he started hibernating. They're a lot more active during the summer, so that would be a good time to get one, and you have time off of school. I heard that it helps to out them in a high traffic area of the house so they get used to constantly seeing people


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I think they benefit from an elevated cage, where they're not feeling hovered over. Not critical, but helpful especially when new and little.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 21, 2016)

I would say go with a tegu first, to get a little experience with lizards.. I have savannah and nile monitors, monitors in my opinion are for more .experience people Tegus are great starter for people with no experience in lizards...


----------

